# Towing with 2013 2500HD 6.6L



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you guys tow trailers like this with 3/4 ton diesels ? 2013 Keystone Raptor 410LEV 18,000 gross 

Thanks !


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I tow a 17k Mobile Suites with a 2017 Chevy 3500 DRW and had a 2012 prior to that. I would not tow that much weight with anything less than a DRW 1 ton. A 3/4 ton might pull it but in my opinion you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got a 2013 2500 HD Duramax 2WD - I just happen to have the Chevrolet towing publication. Max for my truck is 17,800 (fifth wheel or gooseneck). So if your truck is the same as mine, 18,000 is over the limit. I will tell you that the truck will pull 30,000 without breathing hard-however it cannot do so safely. 

Keys to figuring out tow ratings - truck model, engine, 2WD vs 4WD, and your method of towing (fifth wheel, gooseneck, bumper, HD bumper)

The chart says to get over 18,000 - you got to have a Crew Cab 3500 2WD long box for that year model. If you have that, the actual tow capacity is 22,800.

Next highest is Crew Cab 3500 4WD long box - 22,500
then 2500 in regular cab, followed by 2500 in extended cab (17,800 - 17,500)

Long story short = get a bigger truck, or a smaller trailer


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know this may not help since yours is a 2013, but my 2006 2500HD Dmax is rated 12k on the bumper and 16k gooseneck. So you're overloaded... I'd definitely get a 3500 for that trailer. The motor/tranny itself will haul that load right down the road with no problems, but that 3500 rear end/suspension is what you need for that trailer


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I passed on the trailer. I currently have a Rubicon 2900 toy hauler bumper tow. Wanting to go to a fifth wheel toy hauler.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

With 5th wheels having such high pin weights you will likely go over payload capacity before you go over towing capacity. I pull a Montana that is 12,500# gross weight with a Ram 3500 SRW. Anything bigger I would want a dually. My advertised pin weight was 2175#, I'm around 3500# per CAT scales. 
Usually the truck manufacturers will list payload capacities with a stripped truck, one that will have to be special ordered because they will never have one on a dealers lot. Always check that yellow tag inside the drivers door.


----------

